# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  Huawei ستقوم بإطلاق نظام التشغيل الخاص البديل لنظام الأندرويد في خريف هذا العام

## mohamed73

سمعنا في الكثير من المناسبات في الماضي أن شركة Huawei تعمل على تطوير  نظام التشغيل التابع لها ليكون كبديل محتمل لنظام الأندرويد في حالة إذا تم  سحب رخصة إستخدامه من الشركة كما حدث الآن. نظرًا للقيود التجارية التي  فرضتها الحكومة الأمريكية على الصين مؤخرًا، فقد قامت شركة جوجل بمنع شركة  Huawei من إستخدام نظام الأندرويد في أجهزتها المستقبلية، وبالتالي أصبح  هناك المزيد من الحديث عن بديل الأندرويد للشركة. يشير الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]جديد  أن شركة Huawei ستكون قادرة على إطلاق نظام التشغيل الخاص بها البديل  لنظام الأندرويد في خريف هذا العام. لم تؤكد شركة Huawei نفسها متى تخطط  لإطلاق نظام التشغيل الخاص بها لهواتفها الذكية. ورد أن الرئيس التنفيذي  لقسم الأجهزة الإستهلاكية في شركة Huawei، السيد Richard Yu كشف في مجموعة  خاصة على منصة WeChat أن الشركة ستتمكن من إطلاق بديلها الخاص لنظام  الأندرويد بحلول خريف هذا العام. ليس من المستحيل تمامًا على شركة Huawei تحقيق ذلك في غضون بضعة أشهر  فقط نظرًا لأن الشركة بدأت العمل فعلاً على تطوير نظام التشغيل الخاص بها  منذ بضع سنوات. ليس الأمر كما لو كانت شركة Huawei تعمل على نظام التشغيل  الخاص بها منذ بضعة أشهر فقط. ومع ذلك، لا نزال نفتقد للكثير من المعلومات. لا يُعرف ما إذا كان نظام  التشغيل هذا يستند على Android Open Source Project أو ما إذا كان سيكون  شيئًا آخر تمامًا. وعلاوة على ذلك، فلا يزال يبقى أن نرى ما إذا كانت شركة  Huawei ستستعيد مرة أخرى رخصة الأندرويد من شركة جوجل أم لا.

----------

